# Comp Crash/Blue Screen



## Blackdawn (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry if this is in the wrong spot.

My husband has a small laptop computer that crashed/gave him the blue screen, about a month ago. This is what the screen says:

Stop 0x00000024 (0x00190203, 0x86D7A9F8, 0xC0000102, 0x00000000)

It's a hp Compaq Mini 110
model:110c - 1100DX

I've tried doing a hard reboot, Safe Mode and all the other modes, Safe Mode via restore from last working time. I keep getting brought to that dang blue screen. And I have done a Hard Drive (or disc test - whatever it's called) test, and the comp says nothing is wrong with the hard drive. It's good.

I did take this to our local comp place since they done a good job on my computer. But this time around it was like a whole new batch of people working there. Every time I asked them something they would say, "I don't know. You'll have to talk to a tech." So I'd ask if one was there and they would say no, so then I asked when one would come around. "I don't know." Is one going to be there tomorrow? "I don't know."
I even gave them two phone numbers to call, and after nearly two weeks with no update I call them and they said one line isn't working. Which it was working. So after some more days of badgering they finally admit they wrote down one number wrong. Still, no call. After the that I finally get a hold of a tech and find the price to be about 300 bucks. And even then the guy (THE SUPPOSED TECH!) wasn't sure and gave me the whole, "I don't know." Routine, again.
So I took it off their hands telling them to do a data back up (they still gave me the wrong price and said "I don't know." AGAIN!) and not fix it. Even when I picked up the comp they tried giving it to me without the charger, and then they couldn't find it. So they grabbed a whole handful of chargers (that's other customers chargers too) and asked which one was mine. During this time I'm wondering how many chargers they "accidently" switched with other customers laptops and notebooks.

Anyway, another tech guy said to buy a recovery disc. But how am I supposed to use a recovery disc when this thing has no disc drive?

Can someone please help me here? If some one can give me a few pointers, I might be able to fix this myself.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I would recommend getting an external CD drive, booting from a Windows disk and running a chkdsk /p

I believe the error code you listed related to the file system. Does it happen to list an offending file below the error code?


----------



## jesseyoung (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi,

In your case, you can create the USB drive Base on WinPE and then boot to copy the data out, after that just reinstall the OS.
For how to create USB WinPE bootable drive, please refer to:
http://windowsconnected.com/blogs/j...05/creating-a-bootable-winpe-2-0-usb-key.aspx
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/winpe-winre-bootable,review-1191.html
Good luck!


----------

